# Last few weeks...



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Mark Azevedo & I have been fishing together and absolutely destroying the trout n reds and a few flounder all over Santa Rosa County. From the sound to N. bays (Esc./SR), the fish are hungry & feeding.

I even managed to kill my unicorn last week, flounder on rod-n-reel. My FIRST and PERSONAL BEST rod-n-reel flounder in all my years of fishing…never targeted them or even tried very much (always gigged them, it was easier). She measured 22” and was incredibly fat, she had a 5” partially digested fish in her stomach and ate my mr17 of all things.

Winter season is just kicking off. I know some of my other fishermen who will remain nameless have been catching some huge trout already.

Should be a good winter season.

Tight lines everyone. Enjoy the photos.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That is one stud flounder!!! Lets eat!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You wore them out for sure! Great job.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Damn nice Flounder Bruce


----------



## Addskewed (Jun 19, 2017)

Wow! I'm getting envious over here. I would need a bigger oven. Great report


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks Ya'll.
Yep, she was big and delicious!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That is awesome the flattie ate the MR!!! Looks like a fine day brother!!!


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

Some nice looking fish there Bruce.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Excellent work!!!


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice job, way to rub it in for those of us too busy to get on the water.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Foulhook said:


> Nice job, way to rub it in for those of us too busy to get on the water.




Amen!

I live vicariously through you guys. 

Although it wasn't a kayak, I fish a lot of the same types of water, and I did manage to get into some big reds a few weeks back, discovered by accident they wanted moving baits as I reeled a jerk bait in fast to make another cast. Ended up hooking 5 big reds over the course of the day. My only trip in weeks and weeks so it was pretty cool.


----------

